# Ice Out Crappie



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I am looking for some advice in the way of ice out fishing specficially for crappie. I have always fished the spawn for crappies in the shallow water in May. I have been hearing so people tell me the best crappie fishing is after ice out and I have been reading about it a little on the internet. Typically I fish West Branch for crappie, but have beard that Berlin holds some good ones too. I was hoping someone might be willing to point me in the right direction to get started on either of those lakes. At least which end of the lake or specific bay to start with. If you want to pm me instead of posting that is fine too.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

With most lakes, the northeast corner is usually the first to warm up. Get a lake map and look for shallow water with some kind of wood or rocks in that area and give it a try. You'll be surprized at how shallow the crappie will be that early in the season. Mid-day is best after the sun has time to warm up the wood or rocks. The warmer the water, the more the fish will use it. Look for 45* to 49* water temps for super slabbin.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I pretty much got blanked on them last yr so I know where i wont be trying.


----------



## Mikey Z (Feb 18, 2009)

If u can find em like we did last year, its fast and furious!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Chaunc:

Why does the mortheast side warm up first? I'm sure it has to deal with the position of the sun, water current, and maybe wind.

Is that just ohio lakes?

Thank you


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> I pretty much got blanked on them last yr so I know where i wont be trying.


lol same here


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I had some good days pre-spawn last year. They were all caught in 4-5' of water just before dark or early in the morning. The fish would come into the shallows and start feeding on minnows that were hanging out in the warmer shallow water. During the day, the deeper weed beds were good also if there was a little chop on the water to move your bait through the weeds. That's how I caught them at the Portage Lakes anyways. Might be different at West Branch or Berlin since there are less weeds.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

keepinitreel said:


> Chaunc:
> 
> Why does the mortheast side warm up first? I'm sure it has to deal with the position of the sun, water current, and maybe wind.
> 
> ...


From what i've read, it's the sun position heating the water for the longer period of the day and blocking the cold north wind. Cant recall if its every lake tho.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

chaunc said:


> From what i've read, it's the sun position heating the water for the longer period of the day and blocking the cold north wind. Cant recall if its every lake tho.


North of the equator, pretty much every lake, unless there is a mountain or something blocking the afternoon sun.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had a lot of sucess at the end of the season at berlin with a berkley power minnow 2" around docks and shaded areas


----------

